# Rover MG Factory Longbridge - Sept 16



## UrbexN8 (Feb 16, 2017)

HISTORY
Opened in 1905, by the late 1960s Longbridge employed around 25,000 workers. A wide variety of products have been produced at the site during its history, although the core product has been cars, most notably the Original 2 door Mini. During the Second World War the main plant produced munitions and tank parts, while the nearby East Works of Austin Aero Ltd at Cofton Hacket produced several types of aeroplane such as the Short stirling and the Hawker Hurricane.

Originally a printing factory built on green fields the site has had a variety of private owners, as well as a period of state ownership. Since the collapse of MG Rover in 2005 part of the site has been redeveloped for commercial and residential usage. The remaining 69 acres of the site are owned by SAIC.

THE EXPLORE
This explore happened by chance really. We originally set out back a few months ago to find the entrance to the Longbridge Tunnels .

We were astounded by what we seen as we thought the plant been emptied of everything that was related to the old Rover MG's, How wrong was we!
With this in mind we were determined to come back and get some daylight shots of what we found and we finally did.

Inside this place is still just like they had upped and left. Offices had been trashed by the employees no doubt after the sad news but the production line is still pristine as far as a production line goes.
Bodies still litter the line, tools left on tables and benches, even machinery with alarms going off all over the place.

We spent a good 6 hours in here but finally got caught on our way out, albeit very openly walking around as we were happy with the time we got inside so wasn't too bothered if we got caught.

Here are some shots and hope it adds to the history as I know many people have been here many years ago but not seen anything since they have reopened for business.

Still present on the production line stands a couple of Rover 45s






























A few shots showing the empty production line 






















































Now down towards the paint area starting off with the paint hoppers (this area still has a strong solvent smell and was pleasantly high once I was done taking the photos)

















Those classic MG colours 









Then we spot more cars hidden in the faint light in the distance







































Now the Paint Shop control room














The office looks as if its seen better days...



















Look at this for a stone age computer, no wonder they went bust!









And sadly the fate of this company is here in a mess, broken on the the floor.







Thanks for taking the time to read and hope you enjoyed it.
























​


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 16, 2017)

cracking stuff, im surprised there is so much of it left


----------



## UrbexN8 (Feb 16, 2017)

Brand new car parts are littered everywhere along with tools, this place still literally looks as though the workers have downed tools and left.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2017)

Absolutely stunning photos! Also surprised at how much is still there!


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 16, 2017)

UrbexN8 said:


> Brand new car parts are littered everywhere along with tools, this place still literally looks as though the workers have downed tools and left.



i went there a few years back when i had an MG and got a quick tour while they sorted it out.

i seem to remember that they were going to keep a lot of the old production space available to potentially build new models as time went on, i also believe they initially intended to keep producing the MGTF.

interesting stuff.


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2017)

Most of it went to India, I suspect what's left was too expensive for them to decommission and move (things involving toxic solvents for example).


----------



## UrbexN8 (Feb 16, 2017)

They use a lot of the current space for storage. The new MG's are actually built in China and hipped here in containers, once they get here they put the wheels on and label the as a British car. 
When the cars arrive here they are rotten and have mould growing in them, I have a friend who worked here cleaning them out, some of them even have smashed windscreens from where they were too tightly packed into containers. 
Once again I here a few weeks ago that MG have gone bust again and can't shift these current cars.


----------



## UrbexN8 (Feb 16, 2017)

krela said:


> Most of it went to India, I suspect what's left was too expensive for them to decommission and move (things involving toxic solvents for example).



That explains something :err:


----------



## smiler (Feb 16, 2017)

A great find, loved the report and pics, Proper Job, Thanks


----------



## krela (Feb 16, 2017)

Sorry I meant China not India. They were building semi complete MGs at Longbridge up until recently, but I don't think this area was part of that. They were pretty much just dropping the engine blocks into imported completed cars. That stopped last year though and they're imported from China complete now.


----------



## UrbexN8 (Feb 16, 2017)

Thats right they are just cleaned and valeted here then marketed as a British car. The buildings that surround this production line are full of brand new cars, one minute your walking in disused parts and the next your in a storage shed with new motors.


----------



## mookster (Feb 16, 2017)

rockfordstone said:


> cracking stuff, im surprised there is so much of it left



There was, lots of the good bits have been cleared and or are in the process of being demolished now...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 17, 2017)

When I see fab pics like this...sshhh, you can hear my engine start lol

Absolutely inspiring


----------



## ginger5092 (Feb 18, 2017)

brilliant, well done


----------



## Lavino (Feb 18, 2017)

Nice Nate good potatos


----------

